# Yellow Amber Strap Side Flask—How Rare Are These?



## RelicRaker (Apr 17, 2020)

I almost never find yellow-amber bottles intact. Pulled this strap side out of an ash pile today. Lots of bubbles. Mold scar (no pontil). Any clue as to the rarity of these?




Base...


----------



## slugplate (Apr 17, 2020)

I've never come across one before. I have clear, aqua and amber. Your bottle, IMHO, is not ordinary. Whomever the manufacturer was, they had to have money. The color of the glass is very telling and they certainly had the confidence to create that color and to be able to sell it. May have been a higher end whiskey in there.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 17, 2020)

Thx Slugplate! Makes sense—that color took some skill to make and came at a premium. My only other yellow-amber bottle is a Dyottville Glass Works liquor bottle but it has a base chip.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a color run of strap flasks I’m working on and that color is definitely an uncommon one.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow never have I seen such a beautiful strap. Definitely a keeper


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 17, 2020)

I've had citron but not true yellow. Can't tell true color on my computer screen sadly. Is it yellow yellow or citron yellow?


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 17, 2020)

Very kewl RelicRaker!  I wud definetly continue to check that ash pile.  Nice find!


----------



## yacorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Is that cleaned up or have you cleaned it since?

If you decide you want to sell or trade it - let me know


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 18, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> I've had citron but not true yellow. Can't tell true color on my computer screen sadly. Is it yellow yellow or citron yellow?


Seems more citron, definitely some green in there. Will try and post some daylight shots if the sun ever returns. lol


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 18, 2020)

A very nice strap side! terrific color, I have put together over the years a small collection of colors and lip types. Hope you can find more!
~Fred


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2020)

Great looking whiskey!


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 19, 2020)

really cool! I found a yellow one a few weeks ago, although mine's a darker honeyish shade. I think lighter shades of yellow are less common than darker shades.


----------



## EvansBottles (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

  I'm basically a lurker on this site. But after reading some of the replies to this question,
I felt obliged to comment.

  This little flask is a pretty color and that is what gives it's value. Which of course is relative.
I would hazard a guess of $20 to $30. Maybe more.

  But the thought that this bottle was intentionally made in this color is way off base.
Unembossed amber strap sided flasks were produced in the millions. And they didn't care what shade of amber the end result was. They can vary from pure yellow all the way to very dark
amber shades. Some leaning towards orange or red ambers. This color is pure happenstance.

  If the flask was some other pure color. Such as Cobalt blue or seven up green. Then you could say that the color was intentional. And was ordered in that color.

            MWE


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 22, 2020)

I am of the same opinion as Evan on this, from years of digging selling trading and buying. i have found so many in so many shades From yellow to almost black... funny thing is some that i've dug still had labels that were somewhat legible and they were package for ammonia or vinegar beside whiskey or rum. I have not dug one that was of the super desirable colors, ie: saffire blue, cobalt blue, emerald green, royal purple, etc. I have dug many that turned natural SCA and have seen on Feebay flask that were unnaturally irradiated to almost royal purple. I purchased a strapper at a show that was cooked to deep purple, few years later the purple had lightened to a mellow (almost natural) SCA.
I can't encourage you enough to try and put together a run of strappers bc its easy and inexpensive and so sweet when displayed together!
again, very nice flask and thanks for all the banter here! ~Fred


----------



## EvansBottles (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a run of pint size straps that have a tiny star in a circle on the base.
All produced from the same mold.
They are all applied lip. The first one I found I dug in a deep pit dump. It is a nearly pure yellow. Then I found another, then another. The count so far is one yellow. Six or more in varying shades of amber. As well two shades of aqua. I'm still looking for others. Hopefully in colors other than amber.

    Mark


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 22, 2020)

Thx Evan. Good to know. It was fun to imagine it once contained some rare imported whiskey, but I dig for fun rather than resale, And this one's definitely a keeper.


----------



## EvansBottles (Apr 24, 2020)

Another thing we need to keep in mind when assessing colors of common bottles is how things worked in a glass house. Lets say for instance that the glass house receives an order for a couple of gross of a special order of cobalt bottles. So the order is filled but there is a lot of cobalt glass left over. What to do? Pour it out and let it go to waste? No, let the shop that is making what ever form of bottle that doesn't require a specific color finish off that batch of cobalt glass. This is how otherwise common bottles that were made in good colors come to be.
simply not wanting to waste what's left of a perfectly good batch of glass. This can account for
colored unembossed  strap sided flasks. As well as things like Colored Carter's cone inks. Bixby shoe polish bottles. Etc.

            Mark W. Evans


----------



## klaatu (Apr 25, 2020)

That is a very, very nice color. Great find!


----------

